# O.K....who here owns a gun...



## Cruentus (Nov 30, 2004)

Who here on MT is a gun owner. If you are, what do you own?

 :mp5:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 30, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Who here on MT is a gun owner. If you are, what do you own?
> 
> :mp5:


  Why, starting a registry to come take em away?  

  I have a few.


----------



## GAB (Nov 30, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Why, starting a registry to come take em away?
> 
> I have a few.


Technopunk and Tulisan.

That is exactly what I thought when I first read it, I waited to see how it would go...
:uhyeah: 
Ditto...

Regards, Gary


----------



## OULobo (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll tell proudly. I have a Glock 19 and a Taurus knockoff of the Berreta .40 cal.


----------



## ABN (Nov 30, 2004)

No problem discussing what I own (here in NJ they are all registered anyway)

Sig 220 (.45)
Mossberg 500 
Colt H-Bar in 5.56 with match grade barrel

Don't worry about coming to get them either, I have sector sketches by every window :2pistols:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 30, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Who here on MT is a gun owner. If you are, what do you own?
> 
> :mp5:


 Before I answer...

 Do you work for the Canadian Gun Registry?


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 30, 2004)

Couple Rifles, and a shotgun.


Ryan


----------



## Tgace (Nov 30, 2004)

A few...


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 30, 2004)

A lot


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2004)

I personally don't own a gun of any kind. 

I do have a question for the rest of you though. What do you do with your gun(s)? Do you hunt with them? Keep them as a conversation piece? Hang them on a wall? Some guns you can't carry with you and you can't hunt with them why have them? I'm curious to know. 

I had a past co-worker that had more guns than a maltia could want and they hung on a special wall he made in his home. I asked why spend the money on them just to look at all of them hanging on the wall. He grinned and said you could never be prepared enough in case someone comes through a window. I figured he needed some med's. Anyhow I'd like to know what you all do with your guns.
 :asian:


----------



## ABN (Nov 30, 2004)

All of the firearms I own serve a utilitarian purpose. The shotgun is ideal for home protection. My wife is very comfortable with the shotgun and with her pistol, a "baby Glock" in 9mm (.45 is a bit hard for her to control). My pistol and rifle relate directly to my occupation and to the competitions I engage in both in and out of work. None of the firearms we own are visible to a visitor and, as new parents, we now have to consider firearms safety at an entirely different level. None of the weapons hang on a wall or are used as conversation pieces (unless I am talking with another gun owner). We hang art on the walls, it makes people less nervous.

andy


----------



## GAB (Nov 30, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I personally don't own a gun of any kind.
> 
> I do have a question for the rest of you though. What do you do with your gun(s)? Do you hunt with them? Keep them as a conversation piece? Hang them on a wall? Some guns you can't carry with you and you can't hunt with them why have them? I'm curious to know.
> 
> ...


Good question:

I am retired LEO so I have the ones I had on the job, a few long guns when I used to hunt and a shotgun or 2 for trap and skeet. 
Picked up a few over the years as investments and then the gun world turned upside down. I have numerous Bows also, have not used them in quite awhile.

There are so many guns out there, to sell them is not the big issue, you are correct. What do you do? 

Well responsible people have them locked up, and only take them out when they are going to the range or maybe to hunt. I gave up hunting long ago, so most of mine are used at the various ranges and shotgun shoots. The safe cost me $2500.00 in 1982.

Come to think of it I hav'nt shot a long gun in several years, I do shoot handguns at the local range. If I want to carry I can, but I don't as a general rule.

I think of them as tools I have a lot more wrapped up in tools then guns, I don't use them every day, but when I need it, or want to use them, they are there. I have swords also, they are locked up.

I have a lot of fighting sticks. Short, long, and longer, I use them more then anything else right now.

What do you do with a stick when it is not in use? 

Regards, Gary


----------



## Satt (Nov 30, 2004)

A 20mm 6-barrel gattling gun. I use it to shoot down missles before they hit my ship. It shoots 4500/min. That is my whole job in the Navy to work on it.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 30, 2004)

Mossberg Model 500 12 gauge combat shotgun with eight shot extension and a bayonet lug.

Two Mosin-Nagant M44 Carbines, caliber 7.62.

A Ruger Super Redhawk in .454 Casull.

A Smith and Wesson Model 19 .357 magnum from the seventies in mint condition.

A Glock 27 in 40 S&W.

A double barreled crappy derringer in .410/45 Colt.

A Harrington and Richardson Model 32 Guardsman in .32 caliber.

A Kel-Tec P32 in .32 ACP.

A Taurus Model 85 Ultralight in .38 Special.

I don't think I forgot any.  What is that?  Ten guns?  I lose count sometimes.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## OULobo (Nov 30, 2004)

Satt said:
			
		

> A 20mm 6-barrel gattling gun. I use it to shoot down missles before they hit my ship. It shoots 4500/min. That is my whole job in the Navy to work on it.


Nice, where can I get one? I really don't think there are any phalanx gun dealers around here.


----------



## Seig (Dec 1, 2004)

I own firearms, that's all I'm really going to say on that as this is a public forum.

Jason,
One thing to remember about quailty firearms, they are an investment. If they are properly cared for, they go up in value.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, I have some handguns and some rifles. I do have a concealed carry permit. Primary reasons I have the firearms are for self defense, hunting, and target shooting.

   - Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Why, starting a registry to come take em away?
> 
> I have a few.



Yes...and John Ashcroft will be knocking on all your doors very soon, starting in Canada...bwahahaha!    :rofl: 

No, I am not starting a registry.

I asked because I wanted to get an idea on how many people were gun owners or collectors and what the interests were on MT regarding firearms, which would help me with future discussions on this forum.

I know that my interests are primarily in pistol craft and tactical shooting. I consider myself a novice, but that is rapidly changing as I continue to get professional advice, and as I spend a few hundred rounds a week at the range. But if there are more rifle owners and hunters on this forum then pistol owners for example, then I know to balance out the conversations here with some stuff on rifle use and hunting. Plus, I can also figure out who to ask for advice about certian tools; example, I know I can ask Steve about an M44 if I get my hands on one.

Then, there is the issue of registry nervousness. If I were to ask this question on some forums directed more towards the "militia types," I would be verbally spanked, blamed for being an FBI informant, and the thread would be locked. Here I knew that wouldn't happened, but I suspected that some wouldn't want to list or discuss what they own as well. Some people are very private about what guns they have, and I can respect that. What I wanted to find out was to what degree of nervousness people would have in discussing their own firearms to help me with future discussions. So yes, I realize I painted a target on myself with this one... :snipe2: 

So, my reasons for asking the questions had good valid reasons behind them. I can respect if you don't feel comfortable listing what you own, though. Perhaps, just list your favorite one?   

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh...and I own a Sig 225 9mm and an SKS rifle, in case yall were wondering.

 :ultracool  :mp5:


----------



## chefs (Dec 1, 2004)

Guns???

Hmmmmmmm

This birds going to fly!




			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I personally don't own a gun of any kind.
> 
> I do have a question for the rest of you though. What do you do with your gun(s)? Do you hunt with them? Keep them as a conversation piece? Hang them on a wall? Some guns you can't carry with you and you can't hunt with them why have them? I'm curious to know.
> 
> ...


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 1, 2004)

I have several ('nuff said ), all of mine have a purpose; either hunting or SD.  Unfortunately I can't afford to buy any just for the "cool" factor.  My primary interests have shifted over the past few years from hunting/sporting to tactical/self-defense.  As as result the type of firearms that I am primarily interested in have also changed (1911's and Glocks instead of Peacemakers and Winchesters).  The only one that I have that I don't really use is an old Winchester model 37 16-gauge that belonged to my grandmother's great-uncle (it's really old) it's still in excellent condition and perfectly safe to shoot so I occasionally run a few rounds through it just for the hell of it (it kicks like a horse ).


----------



## Drac (Dec 1, 2004)

Sig P-226


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

Drac said:
			
		

> Sig P-226



Good choice. What Caliber?

Paul


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 1, 2004)

For those not wanting to list the guns for fear of the government...okay.  

The real danger in publicly announcing ownership is that some enterprising individual will come in and rip you off.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 1, 2004)

9mm Firestar That I Carry
22 Colt Single Action Revolver
22 Winchester Lever Action, My Favorite To Shoot!
22 Winchester Limited Boy Scout Rifle, Never Shot.
12g Single Shot With A External Hammer. 
20g Bolt Action With Three Round Clip. Was My Grandpa's.
Dad's Got A Real Nice 12g Side By Side.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Jason,
> One thing to remember about quailty firearms, they are an investment. If they are properly cared for, they go up in value.



I had no idea :idunno: . Thanks for telling me. I thought they would be like a car.... overpriced and after you use them they go down in value.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I had no idea :idunno: . Thanks for telling me. I thought they would be like a car.... overpriced and after you use them they go down in value.



Oh yea. A well maintained arm definatily goes up in value. Same can be true with knives as well.

These are interesting commodities investments... :uhyeah:


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Anyhow I'd like to know what you all do with your guns.
> :asian:


 Range time with most of em.

 Shooting is fun!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Range time with most of em.
> 
> Shooting is fun!



Agreed!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Oh yea. A well maintained arm definatily goes up in value. Same can be true with knives as well.
> 
> These are interesting commodities investments... :uhyeah:


I prefer coin collecting. That is if I have the monies. :uhyeah:


----------



## Baytor (Dec 1, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Who here on MT is a gun owner. If you are, what do you own?
> 
> :mp5:


I have a couple of rifles:snipe: , a couple shotguns:shotgun:  and a couple of pistols.:2pistols:   

I mostly use them for hunting and target shooting.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 1, 2004)

Used to go shoot with my Dad and brothers, probably started shooting at about eight or nine.  Dad bought me my 22 single action Colt when I was 13 and then my 22 rifle a cople years later.  He used to take me out to his friends property about once or twice a year and blow through some ammo. For a couple years in a row we went on Christmas day.  He was a hunter before I was born but hasn't killed anything except fish since I can remember.  I don't hunt but I wouldn't mind trying it someday.  Now I carry a 9mm.  I might go to the range once a year or so to make sure I can hit a target at 25 feet.


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 1, 2004)

I've got no problem listing them out (woe be the person breaking into my house), first what they are and then what I use 'em for:

m1 carbine (great uncle's service weapon in pacific): Target, small game hunting

1911a1 .45 (also my great uncle's service weapon and my favorite overall): Target, self-defense if it came to that

Ruger m77 30.06: Large game hunting, target

Remington 700 30.06: Loaner, large game hunting, sentimental (from my father)

Marlin .22 lever action--I think a model 29: Target

Marlin bolt action .22--target, small game

Remington pump 16 gauge: skeet, small game

Ithaca Model 37 pump 12 gauge: home defense (shortened barrel)

Romanian SAR 7.62 AK knock-off: target, shooting melons and old electronics

Bersa .380 model 85: my wife's favorite pistol for target and whatnot

H&R cheapo .22 revolver: very accurate, my favorite rabbit gun

Benjamin air pistol: Target 


I have a well equipped safe for storage. Mostly I shoot target, though I hunt too (eat what I kill). Guns are kind of like knives, which I collect too. There's a certain beauty in their simplicity, form/function relationship, and inherent power that I find almost irresistible.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 1, 2004)

A few firearms.  Lots of ammo.  As it should be.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 1, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> A few firearms.  Lots of ammo.  As it should be.




The reverse could be worse.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## OULobo (Dec 1, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> For those not wanting to list the guns for fear of the government...okay.
> 
> The real danger in publicly announcing ownership is that some enterprising individual will come in and rip you off.
> 
> ...



Only if he doesn't find himself on the wrong end of what he's trying to steal.


----------



## 8253 (Dec 2, 2004)

I own a few.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 2, 2004)

> The reverse could be worse.



Without a doubt.  Not to mention room mate fun when case lots show up at  the door.


----------



## modarnis (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a few.  I prefer shotguns since I shoot skeet.  My collection includes:

A great Perazzi with a full set of Briley tubes, a Verona Skeet gun , A Benelli Nova , Franchi double for the field (with 28 gauge tubes for quail or rabbits) and an old Ithica side by side from my grandfather.

Of course I have a few rifles:

 a 22 plinker and a scoped varmit gun

and a few pistols too:

A 22 for plinking, and a couple of carry guns


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 6, 2004)

Silence for 24 hours...I guess no one can top the Perazzi!!

 :idunno:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 7, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Silence for 24 hours...I guess no one can top the Perazzi!!
> 
> :idunno:



lol


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 7, 2004)

Satt said:
			
		

> A 20mm 6-barrel gattling gun. I use it to shoot down missles before they hit my ship. It shoots 4500/min. That is my whole job in the Navy to work on it.


Hail Mary.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 7, 2004)

Para 45 w/ Colt Combat Commander toppings (old para)
S&W .38 J-frame
30 40 Kreg Springfiled armory, "sporterized"

Had, but have dearly departed:
.357 Desert Eagle
HK 197.
Sorely missed.

Next to get:
Hankering a side by side, and one of those cute little .357, short barreled lever-action dealie-bobbers.

Aside from that, mostly bows, knives, swords, and spears frmo around the globe.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 7, 2004)

> cute little .357, short barreled lever-action dealie-bobbers



Winchester Ranger; can't beat it for the price.  Add a set of XS ghost ring sights.....


----------



## te75uo (Dec 9, 2004)

I have:

Colt AR-15
Ruger P-90
Glock 17
Ruger Mark 2
Winchester 30.06
Remmington 30.06
A few others, all locked up in a nice fireproof 2000 lb. safe

Used to have a H&K SP89


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 9, 2004)

I have a Sig 228 in 9mm for work. (love a Sig, have had 226 and 229)

Baby Glock 9mm (back up)

Beretta 92 FS, nickel plated (bought from a buddy who needed the money)

10, 12, 20, and 14 gauge shotguns (passed down, 14 gauge side by side double)

winchester 22 mag, lever action (love it for small game)

Browning 308 lever action (deer)

50 cal. mag muzzle loader (deer)


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 7, 2005)

Let's just say that I don't have the time to make such a list


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (Jan 18, 2005)

Glock 23 in .40 S&W

Ruger P-89 9mm

Smith and Wesson Model 36 .38 cal revolver

Smith and Wesson Model 65 .357 magnum revolver

Sterling Arms .22 semiauto "pocket pistol"

Intratec Tec-9 9mm pistol

Bushmaster AR-15 carbine

Romanian SAR-1 AK-47

Ruger 10/22 .22 rifle

Charter Arms AR-7 USAF Suvival Rifle .22

Mossberrg Model 500 12 ga pump shotgun with pistol grip

Hatsan Arms 12 ga pump shotgun


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice Arsenal, SGT. Grunt.

Welcome to MT!

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 19, 2005)

You know of course that including a Tec-9 on the list is an insult to all the others...


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (Jan 25, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> You know of course that including a Tec-9 on the list is an insult to all the others...


LOL! It is a "jammomatic", but it is a conversation piece.


----------



## dubljay (Jan 26, 2005)

I own a mossburg 12gauge shot gun and a browning .308 medalion not really a gun, but I also own an older Hoyte double cam compound bow... my favorite thing to shoot... ahh the sound of silence.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 26, 2005)

We should get some pics goin... anyone wanna post some of their collection?  I dont have any of most of mine, but Here's one I have a pic or two of:












\


----------

